# Acer Aspire 3680 ACPI problem



## legoprog (Nov 17, 2008)

*Dmesg with ACPI*

Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE #1: Mon Feb 25 15:14:17 ALMT 2008
    root@nout:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/legoprog
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  CALISTGA>
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        440  @ 1.86GHz (1866.75-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6ec  Stepping = 12
  Features=0xafe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc109<SSE3,MON,TM2,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x100000<NX>
real memory  = 1063845888 (1014 MB)
avail memory = 1027829760 (980 MB)
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.10.2.2-ATHEROS (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425)
hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Feb 25 2008 15:14:03)
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82945GM (945GM GMCH) SVGA controller> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xd0300000-0xd037ffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd0400000-0xd043ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: detected 7932k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
pci0: <display> at device 2.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8038 Gigabit Ethernet> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
mskc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
mskc0: unknown device: id=0xff, rev=0x0f
device_attach: mskc0 attach returned 6
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: 0x10000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
ath0: cannot map register space
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0644000-0xd06443ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3
usb4: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
cbb0: <PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xd0200000-0xd0200fff irq 20 at device 9.0 on pci10
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci10: <mass storage> at device 9.2 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7M SATA300 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x18b0-0x18bf at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff,0xdf800-0xdffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1866752636 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
ad0: 76319MB <TOSHIBA MK8034GSX AH301J> at ata0-master SATA150
acd0: DVDR <MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S/1.61> at ata1-master UDMA33
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a


----------



## legoprog (Nov 17, 2008)

*Dmesg without acpi *
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE #1: Mon Feb 25 15:14:17 ALMT 2008
    root@nout:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/legoprog
MPTable: <INTEL    Napa ERB    >
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        440  @ 1.86GHz (1866.75-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6ec  Stepping = 12
  Features=0xafe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc109<SSE3,MON,TM2,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x100000<NX>
real memory  = 1063845888 (1014 MB)
avail memory = 1032036352 (984 MB)
ioapic0: Assuming intbase of 0
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.10.2.2-ATHEROS (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133, RF2425)
hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Feb 25 2008 15:14:03)
cpu0 on motherboard
pcib0: <MPTable Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82945GM (945GM GMCH) SVGA controller> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xd0300000-0xd037ffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd0400000-0xd043ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: detected 7932k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
pci0: <display> at device 2.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib1
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8038 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd0100000-0xd0103fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon FE Id 0xb7 Rev 0x01> on mskc0
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:24:2a:27:9a
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E3082 10/100 Fast Ethernet PHY> on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> on miibus0
ukphy0:  no media present
ukphy1: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> on miibus0
ukphy1:  no media present
mskc0: [FAST]
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xd0000000-0xd000ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: Ethernet address: 00:19:7e:54:35:ba
ath0: mac 14.2 phy 7.0 radio 10.2
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib4
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0644000-0xd06443ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3
usb4: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
pcib5: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <PCI bus> on pcib5
cbb0: <PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xd0200000-0xd0200fff irq 20 at device 9.0 on pci10
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci10: <mass storage> at device 9.2 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7M SATA300 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x18b0-0x18bf at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff,0xdf800-0xdffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
unknown: <PNP0303> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <INT0800> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0f13> can't assign resources (irq)
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1866747974 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
ad0: 76319MB <TOSHIBA MK8034GSX AH301J> at ata0-master SATA150
acd0: DVDR <MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S/1.61> at ata1-master UDMA33
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
msk0: link state changed to UP
drmsub0: <Intel i945GM>: (child of agp_i810.c) on agp0
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0300000 0MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119
The ACPI driver cannot be loaded after boot.


----------



## legoprog (Nov 17, 2008)

*pciconf*
hostb0@pci0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27a08086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
agp0@pci0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27a28086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 945GM/GU Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:2:1:   class=0x038000 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27a68086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 945GM/GU Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
none1@pci0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
pcib1@pci0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27d08086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:28:1:   class=0x060400 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27d28086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:28:2:   class=0x060400 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27d48086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:28:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27d68086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:29:0:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:29:1:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:29:2:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:29:3:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:29:7:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib5@pci0:30:0:   class=0x060401 card=0x01101025 chip=0x24488086 rev=0xe2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BAM/CAM/DBM (ICH2-M/3-M/4-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27b98086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:31:2:   class=0x010180 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27c48086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none2@pci0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x01101025 chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
mskc0@pci2:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x01101025 chip=0x435211ab rev=0x14 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ath0@pci3:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x04281468 chip=0x001c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
cbb0@pci10:9:0:   class=0x060700 card=0x01101025 chip=0x8039104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
none3@pci10:9:2:   class=0x018000 card=0x01101025 chip=0x803b104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCIxx12 Integrated Flash Media Controller'
    class      = mass storage


----------



## GullibleJones (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this the one where resources can't be allocated for the ethernet and wifi cards if ACPI is enabled? If so, here's the response I got on the mailing list:



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> Your devices are there, they just can't allocate resources.  This is more of a
> FreeBSD bug in that we don't support fully allocating I/O port and memio
> resources for PCI devices from scratch, at least we don't handle allocating
> resources from scratch for devices behind PCI-PCI bridges.



I'm still waiting on whether there's a workaround. I hope there is; this bug is an absolute showstopper.


----------



## swab (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the same problem on Acer Aspire 5573. Some workaround is with HAL. See link http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/1192. But I don't understand how to change FreeBSD HAL to HAL from madwifi project.


----------



## swab (Nov 21, 2008)

FreeBSD  7.0-CURRENT-200708 FreeBSD 7.0-CURRENT-200708

ACPI enabled:
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8038 Gigabit Ethernet> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
mskc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
mskc0: unknown device: id=0x00, rev=0x00
device_attach: mskc0 attach returned 6

ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: 0x10000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
ath0: cannot map register space
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6

ACPI disabled:
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8038 Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xd010000
0-0xd0103fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon FE Id 0xb7 Rev 0x01> on mskc0
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:24:47:64:c5
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E3082 10/100 Fast Ethernet PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto

ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xd0000000-0xd000ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6


----------



## richardpl (Nov 21, 2008)

swab said:
			
		

> I have the same problem on Acer Aspire 5573. Some workaround is with HAL. See link http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/1192. But I don't understand how to change FreeBSD HAL to HAL from madwifi project.



Simple use ath_hal from CURRENT.


----------



## GullibleJones (Nov 21, 2008)

That won't fix the situation with the lack of msk0 though.


----------



## Nicholas (Nov 22, 2008)

swab said:
			
		

> But I don't understand how to change FreeBSD HAL to HAL from madwifi project.


just replace files in */usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/ath* with files in *hal* catalog in snapshot.

Btw, almost (all?) acers have acpi problems.
Is it possible to port acer_acpi to freebsd?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 23, 2008)

It is not possible to port anything from Linux. Use linux instead.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 23, 2008)

GullibleJones said:
			
		

> That won't fix the situation with the lack of msk0 though.



For msk0 OP could try 7 STABLE


----------



## tingo (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> Btw, almost (all?) acers have acpi problems.
> Is it possible to port acer_acpi to freebsd?



Somebody could have a look at acpi-amilo, it says: Note for Acer users: This driver could be easly adopted to Acer laptopos for which acer-acpi works on linux.


----------



## Nicholas (Nov 24, 2008)

If somebody adopts it, it will be awesome.
I used ubuntu livecd yesterday (8.10) - my Aspire 5520G suspedned and waked up VERY good!


----------



## GullibleJones (Nov 29, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> For msk0 OP could try 7 STABLE



That wouldn't work... The problem is due to the lack of a feature rather than a bug. The bug is in the 3680's BIOS - it shouldn't be clearing the resources for various hardware when ACPI is enabled. FreeBSD relies on the BIOS to allocated resources for hardware - to work around this would apparently require FreeBSD to be able to allocate resources on its own (as Linux can, I guess).

(I do kind of wonder why this feature hasn't been added. It seems to me that relying on BIOSes not to be buggy is a bad idea?)


----------



## richardpl (Nov 29, 2008)

OP could try to debug BIOS acpi, it is explained in detail in handbook.


----------



## Eponasoft (Nov 30, 2008)

Hrm...the 3680 is the Acer laptop I own as well...this could get interesting fast.


----------



## maper (Dec 24, 2008)

*network interfaces is work!*

Freebsd 7.1-BETA2, Acer 3680

1)Turn off acpi - in /boot/device.hints adding 
hint.acpi.0.disabled="1".
2)Getting from http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/ last version.
3) mv /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/ath /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/ath.old. Extract all from madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3879-20081204/hal to /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/ath
4) make new kernel and reboot

msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=11a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4>
        ether *:*:*:*:*:*
        inet *.*.*.* netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast *.*.*.*
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether *:*:*:*:*:*
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11b)
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 50 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 bgscan
        bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11b 7 roam:rate11b 1 burst
        bintval 0


----------



## mgp (Dec 28, 2008)

*Acer Aspire 5920 - the same ACPI problem*

hi
I have exactly the same problem
but with Aspire 5920 and different LAN/WLAN cards
what I was unable to understand is where exactly the problem is
either in my laptop's AML or in FreeBSD...
here's how the problem looks like
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-mobile/2008-May/010727.html
I also tried to play a little bit with the ASL code
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-May/004904.html
... no luck
however a guy came up with a very dirty hack but it's working
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-May/004905.html

so basically you are saying that the problem is in FreeBSD ?
is this for sure ?
and is there a workaround for my laptop's hardware ? (Broadcom LAN and Intel Wifi)
like there is for Marvell/Atheros ?

I really would like to resolve this issue, it's bothering me for quite some time
I'm willing to help with everything I can if any of the GURUs here decides to take a look at the problem

10x


----------



## mgp (Jan 1, 2009)

hi
I just saw this thread 
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-December/005355.html
do you think this could solve our problems ?


----------



## Eponasoft (Jul 10, 2009)

Old thread, but a classic never dies. 

I recently wiped Windows from my Acer Aspire 3680 and installed FreeBSD 7.2 STABLE. The ACPI is the only problem it has so far, and to my understanding, it has more to do with a buggy BIOS in the Acer than anything. Disabling ACPI allows the network device to work properly. I've been out of the loop for awhile now though...has acer_acpi been ported? Doesn't seem so but it never hurts to ask. If anyone has aspirations to port it, I'll be up for testing it out.


----------

